# moving archery target help



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

I shot at a nice one in Ogdensgurg ny. 2 targets on a 6ft diameter circle it spins like a carousel each target is numbered different. you need an on/off switch to remove arrows then turn target on for the next shooters. 

I have also seen targets connected to pulley systems mechanical and hand/gravity operated.

You can also attach a fish or bird target suspended from a cable. just give it a swing and try to hit it the following shooters get to try and shoot a swinging wobbling target!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

The sure thing about mopving targets is that they WILL teach you to punch your reliese and this is why I don't care for them.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Elf Friend said:


> The sure thing about mopving targets is that they WILL teach you to punch your reliese and this is why I don't care for them.


maybe, but for a fun/novelty shoot, they are great. charge $1 per arrow, half goes to winner, half goes for club. we made one of those targets, and at the speed we have it set, at 30 meters you do need to lead the animal a bit, even with very fast bows.

and ccba_longbow, you have a pm

good luck!!


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

*moving targets*

I've seen clubs use garage door openers put a switch at the stake when they step on the switch the target comes out from behind a blind and moves along the track only giving you a few seconds to shoot it.If your looking for a novelty shot try the milk jugs,get two gallon milk jugs and tie a string between them over a pulley system have two guys start at the same time shoot at the milk jugs who ever puts the most holes in the jug the water drains the fastest,whoevers jug goes up wins. great fun and fun to watch


----------



## XT-girl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi from Boscobel, Wisconsin. We shoot 3D every weekend. The best moving target I've shot is made out of blower motor from a furnace with 3 inch pvc pipe atached which when turned on holds up a ping-pong ball. This works best indoors. I've also seen a life saver held on a target with a golf tee, the target is on a slanted track, you pull back the target with a rope and shoot the life saver while moving. One shoot we went to had chicken eggs taped to twine string hanging from a board you have to make the yoak come out of the egg, but you get some pretty messy arrows. My husband and I love to shoot cloud shoots, which are a target anywhere from 70-100+ yards away with a small balloon about the size of a baseball or smaller on it, you pay $1.00 for 3 arrows and when you break the balloon you win half the pot. Let me know what you think. Tracy

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Mathews Switchback XT
25" 59lbs
CXL2's 150's
HHA sight
gripwerks custom pink bow grip
baracuda pink string and cable
pink, purple, black braided bow sling


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I saw one somewhere that Ted Nuget was marketing. It was neet. If you're near calm water try pulling a nerf ball behind a remote controll boat. By the way arrows float pretty good. Try to miss the boat it'll keep the kids happy.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

We have a regular running target at our club. It is eaither a bear or a hog that is suspended from a cable that angles down a greek bed. 4 shooters at a time shoot with one stepping on a trap release. Simple design but alot of fun. It is the responsibility of the the group leaving the stake to reset for the next group. .. Steve


----------

